# english young mum looking for others!



## leonora (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been living in Thessaloniki for the past 6 years and am just about to have my first baby (due in 6 weeks!) Are there any other english speaking mums out there?? I would love to have someone to walk in sheik souk or talk about baby poo with as this whole process is a bit of an adventure for me! Let me know and lets hook up for a cafethaki!
Leonora


----------

